# Anglo Pacific?



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep reading terrible things about this shipping co on forums but they have given me the cheapest quote by far to ship my car and a few household items. 

I know the Internet was designed to overexpose horror stories so just wanted to know if anyone has used this company and had a positive experience?
Thanks
Ed


----------

